# Fretwire - Help!!



## leandroab (Feb 5, 2010)

So, I need fretwire for a 6 string 28.625 scale neck and I have two questions:

1- What fretwire is used on Ibanez guitars (6100? 6000?)

2- How much fretwire do you usually need to fret/refret a guitar? Stewmac sells 2ft sticks and LMI sells 4ft sticks... Also, are these lenghts the total fretwire length or just the length of which the sticks are cut to?

Thanks.


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 6, 2010)

pretty sure the stewmac wire i buy in the tube is 2 foot lengths, it takes about 3 lengths to do a neck if i remember correctly...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2010)

leandroab said:


> So, I need fretwire for a 6 string 28.625 scale neck and I have two questions:
> 
> 1- What fretwire is used on Ibanez guitars (6100? 6000?)
> 
> ...



Ibanez doesn't quite have a standardized fret wire size. It depends on the model, and what factory the guitar is built at. 

For the record, JEMs use 6105's.


----------



## Neil (Feb 6, 2010)

Stew Macs 2ft and LMIIs 4ft is the total length you get, so you need to order more than one set, 3 sets of the Stew Mac (6 ft) or 2 sets of the LMII (8ft).


----------



## leandroab (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks for the answers guys!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 8, 2010)

I believe Ibanez bounces between 6100 and 6105 fretwire depending on the model


----------



## drmosh (Feb 8, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez doesn't quite have a standardized fret wire size. It depends on the model, and what factory the guitar is built at.
> 
> For the record, JEMs use 6105's.



the older Jems (I have a '92 BFP model) have much smaller fretwire than the new ones so it's indeed a bit confusing.
My UV7BK (which is also pretty old, certainly pre 2000) has massive frets.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 8, 2010)

drmosh said:


> the older Jems (I have a '92 BFP model) have much smaller fretwire than the new ones so it's indeed a bit confusing.
> My UV7BK (which is also pretty old, certainly pre 2000) has massive frets.



Yeah, the frets on my UV7BK are bigger than a lot of my other RGs and UVs, it seems that they were experimenting with different sizes constantly. That or a couple factory workers weren't in the loop. 

I'd say go with 6100, as they're kinda the middle ground of Ibanez fretwire. If you want something a tad on the larger size 6105s are were it's at. Honestly though, you really can't go wrong with the bigger wire. Especially considering dressing and crowning will take a little height off them anyways.


----------

